# Drill press project



## Final Vermin (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello,

I am trying to get some old machines working and modified to allow me to begin metalworking.

My first project is going to be restoring this small drill press. I don't currently have any information as to the make or model but the chuck still moves freely so I'll consider that a start. The base does have a large crack but no big deal.

I'd like to convert from a pulley to some sort of gearbox. And eventually convert this in to a small mill. Now I know that the spindle on most drill presses isn't really built for sideways forces, but I don't plan on using it to mill anything tougher than some hdpe. As far as a gearbox I am wondering if hdpe would be acceptable for light duty gearing as I don't have the equipment to make any metal gearing yet.

I thought I would add this here to track the progress and maybe contribute. I am open to any advice.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 7, 2019)

A motor with a step pulley will be an easy fix so the drill press is usable while you are looking for a gear box. The crack in the table can be repair by brassing or arc welding with nickel rod. If you are around the Sacramento California area i would be glad to help with the repair. One other thing to watch for when milling with a drill press is the Morse taper chuck doesn't have a draw bar to hold it in the spindle so it can work loose while milling. Good luck on your project..


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum, this is definitely a great place to ask questions and learn....

Vintage Machinery http://www.vintagemachinery.org/ is the place to look up old tools and figure out what you have there, it looks like a nice little press and could probably be brought back to life with some TLC.

Converting it to a gear drive system might not be the best option though, belts are pretty good at transmitting power and the fact that they slip when your bit binds is actually a good thing to prevent other things breaking. Finding a motor with a suitable step pulley shouldn't be too hard and it will get the machine working so you can start making holes.

As far as converting it to a vertical mill/drill that is generally considered an exercise in frustration. If you want to go in that direction you will need to change the lower bearing to an annular contact type and figure a way to keep the chuck from coming loose while you are cutting. I've done this on one of my drill presses and can tell you that good results are difficult. You can try it with an inexpensive cross slide vise or table and you might get decent results in plastic, I just wouldn't have too high of expectations.

If you're just starting out this looks like a good first project and having a decent drill press is going to be critical to whatever else you do in this hobby.

Cheers,

John


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 8, 2019)

This would be a good candidate for a DC drive from a treadmill.  I like the late '40s- early '50s aluminum hand lever on the spindle feed.  I bet with some clean-up and fresh bearings this would make a nice little press.  May be a good candidate for electrolysis rust removal, all you need is a bucket, laundry soda, and a battery charger.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 1, 2019)

Is the spindle shaft hollow throughout?  If so you might be able to put in a draw bar.  The draw bar is there to tighten the collet or hold the collet in.  Without the draw bar it would be unsafe to use it as a mill even with soft materials because the collet or chuck can unexpectedly come out and hurt someone.

In my opinion a gear box would not be worth the work to do.  Just put on a motor with a matching step pulley and you will have variable speeds with that.  Put on a new link belt.

Would be best to take it down to all its parts to de-rust and paint and change bearings while you have it apart.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 1, 2019)

Belts are much more forgiving and quieter than gears.  Little Machine Shop has sold lots of kits that convert gear drive to belt for mini mills. Drill presses would not be any different.


----------

